# Mt. Isolation Dayhike Saturday 10/2



## Juls (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm helping a fellow hiker finish up on her next to last peak of the 48's.       We plan on leaving from the Rocky Branch Trailhead at 7:00 a.m.

We'll be taking the easiest route but it's still 14.6 miles round trip, 3600 elevation gain and should take 9-10 hours.   

I know there's some of you out there that need to bag this peak so I hope you can join us.  The more the merrier....


----------

